# Miguel Torres Banner



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Rate please. If anybody wants it post, i'll resize it and add your name.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

I like that. thinking about getting a Torres sig but I do so love my Caol one its difficult to part with it.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice Scotty, I like the lighting on it.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

I like it, finally a Torres sig that shows off the fabulous Mull-hawk.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Not bad I like it.


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

FunkYou said:


> I like that. thinking about getting a Torres sig but I do so love my Caol one its difficult to part with it.


Its here if you want it...


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

scottysullivan said:


> Its here if you want it...


Oh you convinced me you smooth talker.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

I like it.. good job, looks very nice.

I like how you incorporate your logo into your sigs =)


----------

